# Need to get the nose up



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

OK. This shocked me just a little. 


I have an 04 F350 DRW 4x4 Crew 8' bed. 

Put a 9' Fisher Minute Mount plow on her and the front end is far too close to the ground for my taste. I will be adding leaf springs in the spring but in the meantime is there anything I can do to keep my cutting edge from whacking the ground during travel. 


It doesn't seem to me that the plow is coming up high enough. I have the chains adjusted so that plow A Frame is in full contact with the stops on the upper gear. The blade is in the lower holes on the adjustments in the rear. 

I am having a couple of thoughts. 

1. Adjust the holes to the top adjustment. This should give a little more angle. 
2. Cut off the frame stops and weld on some shorter ones. 


Any ideas or thoughts? I have not had a plow in 20 years, so this is a little new to me. all over again. 


G


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You use the rear holes in the A-frame to get the A-frame as close to parallel with the ground as possible. I'm guessing you need to go up at least one hole on the Ford. That will also allow the blade to come up higher.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if you havent had a plow in 20+years then stuff has changed a bit. 

the newer fast mount/ min mount / ultra mount stuff sits lower on the truck frame side and the plows dont come up as high as older stuff does. 

but like said try to adjust so the a frame is level with the ground. thats for best attack angle on the plow edge for best scraping.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I would probably go with a set of air-bags in the front instead of adding leafs to the front axle.

This way you can let the air out of them during the off-season and keep a better ride.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

What engine do you have and what springs do you have on your front end. What is you FGAWR?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1199261 said:


> What engine do you have and what springs do you have on your front end. What is you FGAWR?


spring info for a ford will be on door jamb sticker under spring code. get use this info. and the gvw will be in front and rear listings with the #'s .


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

sweetk30;1199307 said:


> spring info for a ford will be on door jamb sticker under spring code. get use this info. and the gvw will be in front and rear listings with the #'s .


Information from door code:
GVWR 11200
Front GAWR 5200lb
Rear GAWR 8250lb
Engine is the V10 Gasoline.

When I look at the plow down, it appears it may be just a little nose forward on the frame. I assume I should try going up a hole in the mount? Does that sound right?

G


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

post a pic if possible.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

what about ballast? how much wheight is in the back? against the tailgate?


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Hope this works. I have not uploaded pics to this site yet.

This is the only one I have I can take more when the sun comes up. Thats if it's not snowing in the morning. 

G


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

glennemay;1201025 said:


> Information from door code:
> GVWR 11200
> Front GAWR 5200lb
> Rear GAWR 8250lb
> ...


Hmmm... Sounds plow prep to me...

Might be something to do with the plow assembly itself.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1201610 said:


> Hmmm... Sounds plow prep to me...
> 
> Might be something to do with the plow assembly itself.


I bought the plow used. It came off of an 05 F350 dump.

I am assuming that I need to adjust the A frame in the main frame? But again I have not done this for over 20 years and the last plow I had was a conventional Fisher.

G


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

glennemay;1201806 said:


> I bought the plow used. It came off of an 05 F350 dump.
> 
> I am assuming that I need to adjust the A frame in the main frame? But again I have not done this for over 20 years and the last plow I had was a conventional Fisher.
> 
> G


Sorry, Fisher is not my area of expertise.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Only thing I could mention is to find the three holes where the A-frame mounts to the Minute Mount and use the bottom holes. It looks like it's angling upwards just a shade and it might make it more parallel to the ground.

Otherwise it doesn't look too bad at all. Even with the solid front axle on my truck, and leaf springs, I'll still get a bit of sag when I raise the plow, but not enough to actually worry about.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

2.5" front end leveling kit will do wounders and not change the ride of the truck.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

deckboys;1201478 said:


> what about ballast? how much wheight is in the back? against the tailgate?


I have about 600lbs in the bed of the truck. Directly against the tailgate. 200 the rest is spread out a bit.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

White Gardens;1202227 said:


> Only thing I could mention is to find the three holes where the A-frame mounts to the Minute Mount and use the bottom holes. It looks like it's angling upwards just a shade and it might make it more parallel to the ground.
> 
> Otherwise it doesn't look too bad at all. Even with the solid front axle on my truck, and leaf springs, I'll still get a bit of sag when I raise the plow, but not enough to actually worry about.


A little sag is acceptable. I am getting enough that when I angle the plow my pads are constantly on the ground.

I see plenty of other trucks (All Makes) with the plow in the up position is several inches higher than mine. Since the truck is so long to begin with I have a difficult time getting the piles stacked up as high as I like If I could elevate the plow another 4" I would be able to stack far higher.

G


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

DCS MN;1202599 said:


> 2.5" front end leveling kit will do wounders and not change the ride of the truck.


I have no experience with these kits. I don't want to lift the front end if I can help it.

More information on what they accomplish would be great.

G


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

sweetk30;1201427 said:


> post a pic if possible.


OK. Took some time today in between storms to get some more pics. I am going to make the frame adjustment tonight. In anyone's experience should i go to the top hole, or the middle one.

I also stopped and looked at a couple of other plows while we were out. The blade stops on mine seem far longer than the ones on others I saw.

Because this is a 9' blade and I have a rubber foil on the top I need to angle it to go down the road. Otherwise I have a bad habit of taking out the snowbanks on the side of the road when passing another car or worse. Another plow.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Over the weekend, I had the opportunity to check out several other plows on trucks (No one is taking them off after the storms anymore it seems) 

I have not seen another MM1 with the stacking stops on the main frame at all? Did everyone cut them off, or did someone put them on this plow? 

Any information on them is great. 



Glenn


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Is this truck 2wd? What is your tire pressure like?


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1222747 said:


> Is this truck 2wd? What is your tire pressure like?


This truck is 4wd. Tire pressure was a little low when those pics were taken, but only by about 5 lbs. I had just had the oil changed and the dingbat at the shop read the door tag wrong, but it didn't change the plow height enough to talk about.

I honestly believe that most of my problem are those damned stacking stops. I have not seen another plow that had them on there like that.

G


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Quick question since you bought it used. Have you considered adjust the chain?

As for taking the plow off. I cant wait to take mine off. I have no idea why people keep them on. Too much stress on front end


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

MrPLow2011;1223561 said:


> Quick question since you bought it used. Have you considered adjust the chain?
> 
> As for taking the plow off. I cant wait to take mine off. I have no idea why people keep them on. Too much stress on front end


I agree, I try and get it off the truck as soon as possible. Just seems this year we are getting hit so frequently that no one is bothering. I Know mine has been on since the last storm, but I have been doing so much re-arranging of snow It's been crazy.

As for the chain, yes. I have actually adjusted it twice. The previous owner replaced the chain when he painted it last year so the new chain is stretching like crazy.

The A frame keeps hitting those stacking stops on the main frame. I just can't figure out why they are there.

G


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

deckboys;1201478 said:


> what about ballast? how much wheight is in the back? against the tailgate?


*What about the Ballast?*


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

mnglocker;1223673 said:


> *What about the Ballast?*


700lbs in the bed. Right over the axle (Can't put it at the tailgate, I need some storage room there.)

G


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My plow has the stacking stops on it. Just get a set of timbrens http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/FF350SD4.pdf


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 2" levelling kit in my 08 F350 diesel. I still have some sag now but nowhere near what I did before. My Blizzard Powerplow sure pulls the front end down on my truck. Previously it was mounted on a lifted 01 F350 diesel and the suspension upgrades from the lift definitely helped out. The levelling kit is not a lift kit. All it is going to do is compress the front springs a little more and make them stiffer, thus pushing the front end of the truck up. They are relatively inexpensive and easy to install. Start with them and then address it again if you need to with airbags. I will be going to airbags next yearif I find the need for them once I have a v-box in the back.


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello,

If the only time you're having the nose down is when the plow is installed then I would certainly agree with 02powerstroke and add the FF350SD4 timbren kit. You can find it at that link with free shipping.

Great thing about them is they are really easy to install and almost never fail on ya.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

02powerstroke;1225479 said:


> My plow has the stacking stops on it. Just get a set of timbrens http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/FF350SD4.pdf


Is it your 9' that has the stops on it? Wonder if that is the difference. 8' seems not to, 9 might. but what a difference that makes with getting the plow off of the ground.

G


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

It was an 8ft frame but I put a 9ft blade on it. I looked at the pics the plow seems high enough to me? why do you want it higher off the ground.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

*truck height*



glennemay;1198988 said:


> OK. This shocked me just a little.
> 
> I have an 04 F350 DRW 4x4 Crew 8' bed.
> 
> ...


Try a timbren kit. Do you have coils or leafs? leavs are stronger. You should also have alot of ballast. Check with fisher for spec. probably 900lbs or so.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

allie11;1226750 said:


> Try a timbren kit. Do you have coils or leafs? leavs are stronger. You should also have alot of ballast. Check with fisher for spec. probably 900lbs or so.


Truck has Leaf springs. Fisher only calls for 400lbs of ballast for that truck (8 ft. bed crew cab 4x4 dually) There is alot of weight normally. But I am willing to add some more. I did have almost 1000 in there for the beginning of the season, but having to use the truck for other things besides plowing, it became a real PITA to pull the ballast out, stack it up, re-load the bed, unload the bed, re-load the ballast. It would be fine if I was 19 again. wesport but unfortunately :whistling: that was a couple of years ago.

G


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If the center of gravity for your ballast isn't behind the rear axle, it isn't helping at all to raise the front end.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

glennemay;1226802 said:


> Truck has Leaf springs. Fisher only calls for 400lbs of ballast for that truck (8 ft. bed crew cab 4x4 dually) There is alot of weight normally. But I am willing to add some more. I did have almost 1000 in there for the beginning of the season, but having to use the truck for other things besides plowing, it became a real PITA to pull the ballast out, stack it up, re-load the bed, unload the bed, re-load the ballast. It would be fine if I was 19 again. wesport but unfortunately :whistling: that was a couple of years ago.
> 
> G


Man you make me feel like an old rat now, I wish I was your age


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Omran;1227401 said:


> Man you make me feel like an old rat now, I wish I was your age


What I forgot to say was that 19 was a couple of DOZEN years ago. I have kids that old. lol

G


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517;1227225 said:


> If the center of gravity for your ballast isn't behind the rear axle, it isn't helping at all to raise the front end.


Exactly. It could also be that your front leaf springs are getting old and sagging. How many miles?

You will want about 1k lbs. with that dually. 400 won't do ****.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1228342 said:


> Exactly. It could also be that your front leaf springs are getting old and sagging. How many miles?
> 
> You will want about 1k lbs. with that dually. 400 won't do ****.


Truck has 86k on it. It lived in Florida most of it's life it's only been in New England for the past year. The plow has only been on it for the past month.

I would love to find a chunk of steel 4x8 to put in the bed. That should give me the weight I need without sacrificing too much room. I need that space for implements of destruction.

G


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

For the ballast, I have an 8.5' MVP with wings; total weight is over 900 lbs I think, so I put over 800 lbs of ballast (tube sand) in the bed over the rear axel to even it right out.


----------



## allie11 (Jan 30, 2011)

seville009;1230031 said:


> For the ballast, I have an 8.5' MVP with wings; total weight is over 900 lbs I think, so I put over 800 lbs of ballast (tube sand) in the bed over the rear axel to even it right out.


For ballast I built a box in back and put bags of salt that I use for water system. So it works out great for two purposes. I'll try to put some picts up.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

ok, maybe i can help. i have the same plow and truck that you have and i had the same problem as you, i spoke to the dealer(fisher) and they told me to cut the stops, take a inch in a half off of them, and reweld them back on, just make sure that the lift ram does not extend past 10 1/2 inches that is the max lift on the ram, if it does it will destroy the ram.my stops were around 3 or 4 inches long . i did that to mine 4 years ago and it worked great. my plow only lifted 6 inches off the ground before, now its about 12 1/2 off the ground and i can drive down the street with it angled... hope this helps..


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

go plow;1232051 said:


> ok, maybe i can help. i have the same plow and truck that you have and i had the same problem as you, i spoke to the dealer(fisher) and they told me to cut the stops, take a inch in a half off of them, and reweld them back on, just make sure that the lift ram does not extend past 10 1/2 inches that is the max lift on the ram, if it does it will destroy the ram.my stops were around 3 or 4 inches long . i did that to mine 4 years ago and it worked great. my plow only lifted 6 inches off the ground before, now its about 12 1/2 off the ground and i can drive down the street with it angled... hope this helps..


Go Plow, that helps incredibly.

My original thought was to remove them, then I figured there was a reason for them, so I was not sure how short I could go. In all honesty I never even thought of the lift ram. Thats a good point.

Where in CT are you located? I'd like to eyeball the changes you made just so I don't make a stupid mistake. I am not a welder by any stretch, so I will be having this done by either a local welder, or the trade school. Just want to be able to give them explicit instructions, or pictures.

Thanks
Glenn


----------

